# Plants for the February Meeting



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Since we are setting up a Natural Aquarium for Sean at the February meeting (about two weeks from today), we are going to need some plant donations  Here is a short list of plants that should work well in Seans's lower light, non-CO2 tank:

Alternanthera reineckii
Anubias species
Aponogeton species
Bacopa species 
Bolbitis heudelotii
Ceratophyllum demersum (Hornwort)
Ceratopteris thalictroides (Water Sprite) - Allen
Cryptocoryne species
Echinodorus species (smaller types like E. tenellus, E. bolivianus, etc.)
Egeria densa (Anacharis)
Hemianthus micranthemoides (Pearlgrass) - Renee
Heteranthera zosterifolia (Stargrass)
Hygrophila species
Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Juncus repens
Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form'
Microsorum species (Java Ferns)
Mosses - 
Myriophyllum mattogrossense
Nymphea lotus 'red' (Red Tiger Lotus) - Allen
Peacock Moss - brynnhilde
Potamageton species
Rotala rotundifolia - Allen
Sagittaria subulata (Dwarf Sag)
Vals

I'm sure I forgot to mention a few but I have had good experience with these plants in lower light, non-CO2 tanks. I would like to start a list of what plants people can bring so we don't all bring the same thing and I will list who is bringing what beside the plant name


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

I can bring some water sprite,rotala indica,amazon sword(8"-10") and a small tiger lotus.


----------



## brynnhilde (May 13, 2006)

I will bring some peacock moss


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

I have 17 pounds of pearlgrass..... i suppose i could spare some if rob doesn't mind.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Don and Melissa have suggested we add a handful of crushed coral or dolomite to Sean's tank when we set it up. 

Would anyone be able to bring a small amount of either to the meeting so Sean doesn't have to purchase a whole bag?


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I can bring some CC. I can probably bring some java fern as well. 
I'm 90% sure that I'll be there, but if someone else wanted to bring some as a backup, that would be great.


----------



## accidentaldog (Aug 10, 2005)

I can bring some riccia, but I don't know how well it would do (I'm not familiar with the Natural Aquarium method). The quantity won't be enough to make a great covering on a 20 gallon and I don't know if you have anything to attach it to.

I can also bring some cherry shrimp if anyone wants some.


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 3, 2007)

accidentaldog I would love some cherry shrimp, although I dont have to much to offer other than money.
BTY this will be my first meeting and I cant wait.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

PAINKILLER1009 said:


> accidentaldog I would love some cherry shrimp, although I dont have to much to offer other than money.
> BTY this will be my first meeting and I cant wait.


For us, cherry shrimp have multiplied like crazy. I've even thought of selling some online like on eBay.

If anyone would like to trade some other variety of shrimp, like a half or full dozen, I might be interested. I like a bit of variety in my tanks, and shrimp are good cleaners in the tank.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I would suggest taking Bolbitis off the list. IMO, this is not a low-light/low-tech plant. I would advise against riccia as well, though maybe once we get the tank setup it will be OK but I highly doubt it.

I can bring some narrow leaf java fern and maybe a golfball size clump of taiwan moss, though if brynnhilde is bringing peacock moss I'd rather not have the two mix. I might also be able to bring some Anubias nana depending on how saintly I'm feeling...I'm quite stingy with my Anubias.

My biggest concern right now is hardscape and I don't know how people 'scape these natural tanks. If I find some good stuff before the meeting at Mr. Mulch I'll bring it.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Hardscape is optional and can be added at a later time. It can add to the appearance but so do the plants. We like driftwood and some of our tanks have a rock or two.



Troy McClure said:


> I would suggest taking Bolbitis off the list. IMO, this is not a low-light/low-tech plant. I would advise against riccia as well, though maybe once we get the tank setup it will be OK but I highly doubt it.
> 
> I can bring some narrow leaf java fern and maybe a golfball size clump of taiwan moss, though if brynnhilde is bringing peacock moss I'd rather not have the two mix. I might also be able to bring some Anubias nana depending on how saintly I'm feeling...I'm quite stingy with my Anubias.
> 
> My biggest concern right now is hardscape and I don't know how people 'scape these natural tanks. If I find some good stuff before the meeting at Mr. Mulch I'll bring it.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

accidentaldog said:


> I can bring some riccia, but I don't know how well it would do (I'm not familiar with the Natural Aquarium method). The quantity won't be enough to make a great covering on a 20 gallon and I don't know if you have anything to attach it to.
> 
> I can also bring some cherry shrimp if anyone wants some.


The Riccia may not work in the "Natural" tank but I'm sure there are a few of us who would be interested in it  We usually swap some plants at the meetings too and I imagine there will be more than enough plants for Sean's tank.



PAINKILLER1009 said:


> accidentaldog I would love some cherry shrimp, although I dont have to much to offer other than money.
> BTY this will be my first meeting and I cant wait.


We look forward to meeting you PAINKILLER1009!


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I'll bring the Val. nana that people liked and some Echinodorus quadricostatus. Is Byerly's Aquarium Supplies open on Sunday?

-Russ


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

According to their web site:

Byerly's Aquarium

Yes, from 12 to 5 PM.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

duchessren said:


> I have 17 pounds of pearlgrass..... i suppose i could spare some if rob doesn't mind.


That's yours to do as you please with.


----------



## Paywan (May 21, 2006)

Hey everyone. Sorry I've been around so little! Tax season is a pretty busy time for me at work and I have been putting in tons of OT. 

While I won't be able to make the meeting tomorrow (work again), I do have plenty of stem plants I'd be willing to donate if someone would be willing to pick them up today. Right now my tanks are so overgrown that after a decent trimming, I could probably end up with enough stems to plant several 20g tanks by myself. I've got several hygro species, ludwigia, and others as well as some val, sag, , etc.

If anyone going to the meeting can make it to Hamilton today, shoot me a PM with your phone #. I'll be home all day and I'll keep an eye on APC!

Scott


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

rwoehr said:


> That's yours to do as you please with.


I heard through the grapevine that Rob has deals pending with Tropica in Europe and Amano in Japan to supply them with HM.

-Russ


----------

